# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی فوری درباره دندان پزشکی

## hamid2heidari

سلام
من چند تا سوال دارم
1. من یه مقداری لرزش دست دارم ، ایا میتونم دندونپزشک یا جراح بشم ؟
2.ایا دارویی هست که لرزش دست رو کم کنه ؟

----------


## hamid2heidari

up

----------


## magicboy

یه مقدارو که همه دارن

----------


## pardis77

لرزش دست همه داریم ولی اگه زیاده فکر میکنم با دارو رفع بشه

----------


## hamid2heidari

به نظر شما آینده دندانپزشکی خوبه ؟

----------


## pardis77

خوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فوق العادسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس  سسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## HAMID 313

سلام. منم  ب دندون علاقه دارم :Yahoo (76):    اسم منم حمید هس :Yahoo (1): 

راستی اینقد نگران نباش بابا. اینقدر جدی گرفتی؟؟  دانشگاه مثه یه قیفه ک میخوای از دهنه ی تنگش بری تو    وقتی رفتی تو   حلههههه

----------


## amin dehghan

> سلام. منم  ب دندون علاقه دارم   اسم منم حمید هس
> 
> راستی اینقد نگران نباش بابا. اینقدر جدی گرفتی؟؟  دانشگاه مثه یه قیفه ک میخوای از دهنه ی تنگش بری تو    وقتی رفتی تو   حلههههه


امیدوارم طرز فکرت عوض بشه

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## HAMID 313

منم فکر کردم ک این نوع طرز فکر ی کم  سخیفه   ولی  وضع دانشگاهامون همینطوره دوست عزیز

----------


## amin dehghan

> منم فکر کردم ک این نوع طرز فکر ی کم  سخیفه   ولی  وضع دانشگاهامون همینطوره دوست عزیز


آیا شما دانشجوی پزشکی یا داروسازی هستید؟

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## hamid2heidari

دندون پزشکا توی بیمارستان هم کار میکنند ؟ ایا دولت هم مثل پزشک خانواده به اونا پول میده یا نه ؟

----------


## hamid2heidari

up

----------


## hamid2heidari

up

----------

